# Whites tree frog help needed for newbie please



## wtf (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, I recently purchased a Whites tree frog. He has a heater mat on the rear 3/4 of his tank. He clings to the back of the tank where the mat is and he seems to be breathing very very fast and sort of rocking back and forth quite quickly (like a mentally ill person does in films) 
Should I be concerned? If so any ideas what I can do to help? 
He is a baby and I feed him 1 small cricket per day (alternating calcium and vitamins) 
Hope I am not doing something wrong here. 
Thanks


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1whitecare.html
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/whites.html
http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/frogsandtoads/a/whitestreefrog.htm

theres some caresheets for starters. i dont keep any amphibians so i cant offer advice from personal experience but caresheets are a good start


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I havnt kept them, but clinging to the warm bit of the tank isnt unusual. Do make sure that it isnt getting too hot though! getting too hot might be the cause of the rocking back and forth and breathing fast.. definitely sounds a bit wrong :?

edit: Just thought id check, the heatmat isnt inside the tank is it?


----------



## wtf (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, To be honest I have read all the care sheets and searched the web already. I have done everything the pet store advised but no joy.
The heater mat is on the outside and the temperature is correct so I just don't know.


----------



## bobidibob (Feb 22, 2006)

ventilation, i know it sounds stupid but is there good air flow around the tank, hot humid tanks often have low oxygen levels which may explain the heavy breathing, apart from that im not sure. hope all goes well


----------



## hydrahayley (Feb 13, 2006)

My tree frog always rocks when he is about to wake up. He has always done this so i assume its normal although did concern me at first too.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

where do i begin :?: . i have had my whites tree frog since he was the size of a 2 pence piece and he is a full grown adult now so although this only my opinion here goes. you are right to be keeping him heated and if the temperature seems anywhere from 24 to 30C than it should be fine. as was pointed out earlier it may well be the ventilation as believe it or not i have found that whites tree frogs do not like the humidity higher than about 60% higher than this and they could develop respiratory problems. although they are an amphibian they prefer lower humidities than most. they would rather a large waterbowl that they can wallow in to keep thier skin moist. the only thing i would mention is that a baby whites tree frog needs way more than 1 cricket a day. when mine was small he would quite easily tuck away 20-30 small crix every night. other than that as long as there is a good air circulation it sounds like your doing pretty good. i did once see a whites tree frog last year when i used to work in a pet shop that had a neurological defect and was exhibiting similar symptoms. it did ok far a couple of months and one of my co-workers took it home to care for it but it was handicapped and only lasted about 6 months.  hope some of this garble helps.


----------

